# Boo has tiny white bumps :'(...



## little boo (Sep 12, 2010)

hey guys, Boo is doing great and shes gettin big shes just about 40lbs now and shes gorgeous...recently we noticed these tiny hard white bumps on her back legs, is it pimples or dry skin or somthing?? should i be concerned?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Can you get pictures?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Are the bumps on the insides of her legs or the outside? Are they all white or is there any discharge around them?


----------



## little boo (Sep 12, 2010)

its hard to get clear pics but ill try again, they r on one leg and they r on the inside and outside they r white kinda hard and flakey....they arent any other colors and u can pick the skin off somtimes, it dosent seem to be bothering her


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Could have something to do with the cold weather. I don't think I would worry about it too much. 

Any new pictures of your little girl. I love me some Boo pics....hint..hint


----------



## little boo (Sep 12, 2010)

ill work on it


----------

